

The Claim: To Repel Mosquitoes, Use a House Fan  - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/13/health/13real.html?ref=health

======
warmfuzzykitten
Because mosquitos are too stupid to fly around behind you where the air isn't
moving and bite you on the neck and back.

~~~
runjake
Mosquitos don't like the wind/breezes. This is pretty well-known amongst
outdoorspeople. A house fan would generate sufficient airflow around you to
keep them away.

